
VMware abruptly fires Fusion dev team, outsources to China - andrebrov
http://www.loopinsight.com/2016/01/28/vmware-abruptly-fires-fusion-dev-team-outsources-to-china/
======
disposablehero7
Disclosure: I happened to speak to one of the former VMware Fusion product
managers about this, but I have no affiliation with VMware right now.

This is technically true. The issue was that VMware Fusion was lagging because
of political / budget / turf issues.

This could also actually be a move to get new blood and breathe new life into
a fairly stagnant / de-facto abandoned product, which a lot of people depend
upon for hypervisor-oriented local development, demos and many other
enterprise use-cases that aren't always obvious.

I use VMware Fusion almost everyday, it's stable enough and it does what I
need (nested virtualization) and no more. It's fine, I hope it keeps up but
doesn't get crappier... It's unclear whether any "new" dev team can avoid
teething pains, unplanned breakages or becomes too retail spammy as other
solid but maintenance-mode apps have a habit of falling into.

------
rubymeow
Reminds me of Twitter's 'firing' of 336 people to 'streamline' their
development process, shame they didn't get a touching letter from their CEO
though ([http://time.com/4071255/twitter-layoffs-jack-
dorsey/](http://time.com/4071255/twitter-layoffs-jack-dorsey/)).

Really makes me wonder what VMWare's focus is nowadays if they've just fired
the team responsible for their 2 flagship products. Looking on their website,
they don't even list them in their Products tab anymore. Guess they're moving
fully into B2B.

------
MrTonyD
I'd like to see laws which prevent the US sales of products which don't
support the US. We could restrict sales regions, channels, marketing, offices,
or anything else we think is appropriate. If they pull out completely...great!
We can start new companies to compete with them. Win/Win.

